# what other fish related websites are you a member of?



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Aquariacentral.com, aquaticplantcentral.com, aquaticplantenthusiasts.com, barrreport.com and i think thats about it lol.


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

I used to help run http://www.reefs.org


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

i am on http://pangeaaquatics.com/index.php?action=forum, http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/forum.php, http://www.fishforums.net/


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.capitalcichlids.org/index.php?
http://www.gwapa.org
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/
http://www.eastcoastcichlids.org
http://www.apistogramma.com
http://www.finarama.com/forum
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forum.php


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.cichlid.org/
http://www.forum.apistogramma.com/
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/
http://www.plantgeek.net/
http://www.dfwfishbox.com/
http://www.aquatropicalfish.com/
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/
http://www.aquariumforum.com/
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/
http://www.petfish.net/
http://www.fishchannel.com/
http://www.reefs.org/
http://www.reefsanctuary.com/
http://www.aquahobby.com/
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/
http://www.fishlore.com/
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/
http://www.angelfishusa.net/
http://www.planetcatfish.com/
http://www.fishtankforum.co.uk/
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/
http://www.reefcentral.com/
http://www.fishaholics.org/
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/
http://www.cichlidexplorer.com/
http://www.sweetaquatics.com/

Yep all of them but I stay here and just visit there :hihi:

This a grate screensaver also roud:

http://dreamaquarium.com/ 
and yes they have a forum :tongue:


----------



## ponderingky (Jun 18, 2011)

Great thread - thanks for all the new fishy links!

I am most active on:

www.aquariacentral.com
www.angelfishkisses.com
http://nativefishkeepers.forumotion.com/

I have lots of new places to explore now!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

www.loaches.com

www.apistogramma.com

www.seriouslyfish.com

www.tedsfishroom.com


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

gene4christ said:


> http://www.cichlid.org/
> http://www.forum.apistogramma.com/
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/
> ...


Its sad. I lurk there plus some other places. I was a hardcore aquahobby.com'ist but I left there and came here. Thats when I really started learning. I am now getting more involved on aquariacentral. I want a 500g tank now so I can keep natives :icon_roll


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

SD & scape.


----------



## JxL (Jun 28, 2011)

I am most active at www.reefcentral.com and www.3reef.com


----------



## ldaniel (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I just found this site. I have been using http://www.aquariumadvice.com


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

http://forums.tfhmagazine.com/index.php
www.ultimatebettas.com
http://www.aquaboards.com/

I'm members of quite a few more, too, but rarely active. I'm most active on here, TFH, and UB.

Plus several other non-fish related forums (DendroBoard, Pangea Reptile, iHerp, Repashy, and Fauna Classifieds)


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

most active here, 
www.reefs.com 
www.manhattanreefs.com 
Also on www.reefcentral.org


----------



## adri (Mar 22, 2011)

socalaquascapers.com
shrimpnow.com


----------



## Stormphyre (Aug 6, 2011)

ATM, just http://www.ultimatebettas.com/


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I am global moderator on www.aquariacentral.com, www.monsterfishkeepers.com, and www.capitalcichlids.org. I frequent many many many others, but those three and this forum are my "home" forums that I check into and post at regularly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

gene4christ said:


> Long list deleted.


"on the internet, no one knows you're a dog."

Unless you post your picture. With that list, I thought you were a retiree. Your English is a lot better than my arf.


----------



## causemisahastheeyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Aquahobby.com was the first site ever for me, years and years ago.

PlanetCatfish, Plecoworld, Az Aquatic Plants, Drywash Cichlid Forum, The Cichlid Forum, and AquariaCentral/MFKs.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow no other NANFA people? So sad...

North American Native Fish Association


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm on NANFA, still visit regularly though I haven't posted in forever.

I was going to list all the forums I'm a member of, but it turns out this is actually the only one I'm still actively participating in. I used to be pretty active on AC too, but got tired of the ~*drama*~. I still check Shrimpnow, Crustaforum, etc every now and then for invert updates, and I pic-stalk on ASW. I check in at APF once in awhile too, feels like I'm doing that out of habit though.


----------

